# Breast implants and Bodybuilding



## Nightowl (Aug 12, 2010)

Someone mentioned that many women bodybuilders that had been working out with gear, would then went on to have implants. Would if make a difference to have implants and then use gear later?


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

personally from me, a guy point of view, i wouldnt date someone who had implants, i have but its doesnt feel natural. not putting u down but just do gear first then if you want get them. but maybe your chest might be better with bps i dont think so though but give gear a try first then you can decide. and i dont know if you had kids yet but a womans breasts increase in size after child birth. but iam not a woman so iam only one man giving my honest opinion, they dont feel normal, well at least the ones ive touched. there hard and i dont know, but no disrespect thats not my intention ok. good luck wat ever way u go.


----------



## man2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

Unclem she didn't ask wheather you'd date her. Also that sounds pretty shallow, I'm sure you don't mean it - you meet your soulmate only to discover she has implants so you refuse to go out with her? Don't think so


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2010)

lol! Talk to Built, she's recently been surgically enhanced . .  yet to show proof


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

man2010 said:


> Unclem she didn't ask wheather you'd date her. Also that sounds pretty shallow, I'm sure you don't mean it - you meet your soulmate only to discover she has implants so you refuse to go out with her? Don't think so


 
i know wat she was asking and ive been married 20 yrs, i was giving her my opinion on whether or not she should wait to get implants or after gear get implants. i know her posts previously. and i know wat shes saying by her previous posts. no i would not marry someone with implants, ive have dated a few in my 44 yrs on earth and to me they dont feel right. just giving her a honest opinion from JUST MY OPINION. shes a grate woman. as if u read her previous posts you would no a little about her.shes asking if she should get implants before gear or after gear i think, if iam wrong from her previous posts i apologize, i dont cut nobody down on this forum. iam just telling her to wait then make her decsion. i know shes not asking me to date her, but if i offended her in anyway again iam sorry but let her tell me that not someone with 4 post.

 ps: nightowl if i offended you in anyway that wasnt my intention. but ive read alot of your posts and know wat you want to use. but i would wait till after you use and build to a point to decide. i said that " no disrespect to you " in my first post. let me know if i made u feel offended and ill apologize again. thnx nightowl your a nice woman.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't see how there would be any problems with implants and using steroids at all.

I don't use steroids but I have implants.  Not all implants are hard and don't move   Mine look and feel natural.  Even my fiance says so and he doesn't care for implants either.  Also keep in mind that not all women get them just to enhance, sometimes they need them.  I had 4 tumors removed the size of golf balls in mine and I didn't want to look deformed with large pits so I opted for the implants.  Although being a large B cup and getting implants, of course I had to go larger


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

i see jodi, but i wasnt cutting not a soul down ive touched 2 implants in my life so iam not a expert and i made that clear in my first post that it was my own opinion. but if say i met a woman and she had a a cup i wouldnt care either way i would not want her to do it for me as iam not really into size of breast. personality and friendly are more important to me. ok see your feel natural, i guess i was making it sound like i thought they all felt the same. i once again apologize to u and nightowl. iam sorry about wat happen in your case also. i should of worded it better. but i was being honest to the ones i touched.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't apologize.  I was just stating my POV.

To your original question, I've never heard of a female with implants have any trouble with gear.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 15, 2010)

I see no problem with implants as long as you don't go for something that doesn't look unnatural on your body. If you aren't full figured, don't go larger than a C. Enhanced breast look and feel better than saggy titties. I dated a girl that had small breast, but they were perky, so I liked that. I use to bang a stripper that had her breast done after after having a kid. I didn't know they weren't real until she told me. Then again, I never have been one to be rolling in the pussy, so I might have just been detracted by the fact that I was getting some.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 16, 2010)

I wish to thank each and everyone that has contributed to this subject.  As I am aware many people wish to make known their own opinions, and I appreciate this, for much of what is taught and brought forth, we learn and use in our own lives. That it then comes from those with the ability and wisdom, by experience and opinions.

I wanted to mention, my question because I wondered what physcial means does using gear do to those (WOMEN) in the Peck/Breast area?  You see, I noticed that many that were on Anabolic were not as the same size, and then later after they had bulked.  I wondered if it is because all of the upper is converted to muscle?  Is this ever the case?


thanks again to "all"


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not really sure what you're asking. Low bodyfat levels mean breast tissue shrinks. Bodybuilding means bigger pecs. Gear means even bigger pecs. Breast implants make breasts bigger. 

PS Jodi, mine look and feel natural, too. Hubby hated that I was getting 'em - until I got 'em! Now he LOVES them!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 16, 2010)

Built said:


> I'm not really sure what you're asking. Low bodyfat levels mean breast tissue shrinks. Bodybuilding means bigger pecs. Gear means even bigger pecs. Breast implants make breasts bigger.
> 
> PS Jodi, mine look and feel natural, too. Hubby hated that I was getting 'em - until I got 'em! Now he LOVES them!


 

Okay, I think, I understand all of the above...the breast tissue then is less and less.  Got it!


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2010)

The breast tissue shrinks when you're lean. If you're lean AND muscular, it appears even smaller. 

So yeah, I'm digging the new girls. 

You planning to run gear and or buy boobs, Nightowl?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

Built said:


> You planning to run gear and or buy boobs, Nightowl?


 
hopefully both


----------



## leenaray (Aug 17, 2010)

unclem said:


> i know wat she was asking and ive been married 20 yrs, i was giving her my opinion on whether or not she should wait to get implants or after gear get implants. i know her posts previously. and i know wat shes saying by her previous posts. no i would not marry someone with implants, ive have dated a few in my 44 yrs on earth and to me they dont feel right. just giving her a honest opinion from JUST MY OPINION. shes a grate woman. as if u read her previous posts you would no a little about her.shes asking if she should get implants before gear or after gear i think, if iam wrong from her previous posts i apologize, i dont cut nobody down on this forum. iam just telling her to wait then make her decsion. i know shes not asking me to date her, but if i offended her in anyway again iam sorry but let her tell me that not someone with 4 post.
> 
> ps: nightowl if i offended you in anyway that wasnt my intention. but ive read alot of your posts and know wat you want to use. but i would wait till after you use and build to a point to decide. i said that " no disrespect to you " in my first post. let me know if i made u feel offended and ill apologize again. thnx nightowl your a nice woman.


I agree with him there is no need of implants just be confident under your skin thats all
____________________________
Patient Portal  | PHR |Medical Billing


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 17, 2010)

Just echoing what Built said - ANYONE who competes in bodybuilding or does any extreme dieting is going to lose  breast tissue. For ex, I had a friend back in the early 2000 who prepped for her first BB show - she went from a natural D to a natural A in terms of bodyfat (she dieted down realy nicely so VERY lean) and ended up getting DDs after that show.

To compete, the result is that you'll lose breast tissue &  bodyfat - its a given. But if you also find you like competing, then you come to the conflict that you're supposed to also be "feminine", while being stacked and lean, which is hard because to be stacked & lean, you're also going to lose breast tissue, which is how most people define "feminine". This then brings you to the decision of getting implants or not.

The gear thing has nothing to do implants and there is no physical or chemical interaction between the two. If you choose to continue in competition, you again come to a point of making a decision, as w/ the implants, if you want to continue to a "higher" level, its almost an unspoken necessity that you'll want to start exploring gear.

Down the road, with or without gear, you'll continue to develop pec muscles, which can conceivably make any boobage you have, look bigger because its sitting on top of a larger pec. But others may just view you as "too manly" then w/ little breast/ bodyfat but more pec development. If you have implants, then you need to give consideration to what continued pec development will do to the implant - if you have "over the muscle", it doesn't matter that much because the implant just sits on top of the muscle. If you have "unders" or partial unders, then the pecs have the tendency to flatten the implant when you flex (just like squeezing a balloon) and also the potential to push the implants outward w/ the muscle driving it. If this starts to happen, to "fix" it, you end up only able to go larger w/ the implant because the pocket in the muscle has been expanded and established w/ scar tissue - i.e. you can't fill it in or move it. 

I'm built wide already and have "unders", so despite being a D cup, I have no cleavage at all because of the distance between the implants. I've talked to at least 1 surgeon about getting them "pushed" together - the only thing they could do is try to pull things in further but any blunt impact to the stuff strapping them in, would probably break - so it really can't be fixed once its happened because the pec muscle is already modifed w/ the pocket where the implant sits. The only option is to go w/ bigger implants to fill it in further.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2010)

Built - congrats!  Did you get under muscle?  I got under fascia because I was told those were best for lifting.

Sassy - do you have any issues with them being under muscle?  I heard they can "shift"


----------



## Alex1981 (Aug 18, 2010)

I heard the same, working out wastes the breast tissue


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Built - congrats!  Did you get under muscle?  I got under fascia because I was told those were best for lifting.
> 
> Sassy - do you have any issues with them being under muscle?  I heard they can "shift"



Jodi, thanks.  I got 'em sub fascial. They look amazing. 



Alex1981 said:


> I heard the same, working out wastes the breast tissue


No, it doesn't. Getting lean makes you drop bodyfat. Breasts are mostly bodyfat. Gain back the bodyfat, you gain back the boobies.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 18, 2010)

(title of this thread was to good)


----------



## ruster87 (Aug 19, 2010)

you can tell the implant part then the muscle part on female breasts,the  implants dont look like muscles. i think that what you were thinking.


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

good post sassy now i know wats going on. but again personality and being friendly outweigh breast size for me in a heart beat, even if you dont have big breast it wouldnt matter to me at all, its the persons character, not breast size. if a woman has a very small A cup thats fine by me.


----------



## unclem (Aug 19, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Just echoing what Built said - ANYONE who competes in bodybuilding or does any extreme dieting is going to lose breast tissue. For ex, I had a friend back in the early 2000 who prepped for her first BB show - she went from a natural D to a natural A in terms of bodyfat (she dieted down realy nicely so VERY lean) and ended up getting DDs after that show.
> 
> To compete, the result is that you'll lose breast tissue & bodyfat - its a given. But if you also find you like competing, then you come to the conflict that you're supposed to also be "feminine", while being stacked and lean, which is hard because to be stacked & lean, you're also going to lose breast tissue, which is how most people define "feminine". This then brings you to the decision of getting implants or not.
> 
> ...


 
 so are you going to get bigger implants to get them back more towards the center line in both breasts or are you satisfied with the way they are? and you have been lifting along time sassy so i think u hit your maximum potential, yes? or do u think u could make further gains in muscle size, or did u hit your genetic potential, not withstanding going mass versus dieting i mean?


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 27, 2010)

Could anyone mention their body building and weight loss issues with implants?


Gear or not...


----------



## Built (Sep 27, 2010)

Weight loss: I was fat for a long time, and my natural D boobs turned into empty skin bags once I dropped the ooooh forty or so pounds of fat I now keep off year round. Hence the implants. 

The rest has been mentioned.


----------



## jillandrus (Jan 11, 2011)

Because Saline Breast Implants vs Silicone Implants & Choosing Your Ideal Size silicone implants come prefilled, typically a wider hole must be  cut under the breast for insertion of the implant. Saline implant  shells are inserted first and then filled, resulting in minimal incision  scarring compared to silicone.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 11, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Someone mentioned that many women bodybuilders that had been working out with gear, would then went on to have implants. Would if make a difference to have implants and then use gear later?



I have used "gear" and I have implants.  I got my breasts before I ever did any real lifting.  I am very happy.  
I am on my 2nd set.  My first set was saline and over the muscle.  The leaner I got, the worse they looked.  I had bad rippling and it literally looked like I had 2 balloons inserted on my chest.  My doctor said the only way for them to look better was to put on more body fat.  The 2nd set is silicone and under the muscle.  They look and feel real.  There has been some slight shifting, but nothing noticeable to anyone but me.  

Good luck you whatever it is you decide to do.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 11, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I have used "gear" and I have implants. I got my breasts before I ever did any real lifting. I am very happy.
> I am on my 2nd set. My first set was saline and over the muscle. The leaner I got, the worse they looked. I had bad rippling and it literally looked like I had 2 balloons inserted on my chest. My doctor said the only way for them to look better was to put on more body fat. The 2nd set is silicone and under the muscle. They look and feel real. There has been some slight shifting, but nothing noticeable to anyone but me.
> 
> Good luck you whatever it is you decide to do.


 

Thank you, Gena!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 11, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Thank you, Gena!



You are very welcome.  Both decisions are not to me taken lightly.  Keep us updated


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 11, 2011)

unclem said:


> so are you going to *get bigger implants *to get them back more towards the center line in both breasts or are you satisfied with the way they are? and you have been lifting along time sassy so i think u hit your maximum potential, yes? or do u think u could make further gains in muscle size, or did u hit your genetic potential, not withstanding going mass versus dieting i mean?




I think this would be my next step. For me I suppose its a matter of just setting aside the money (or finding a sponsor/sugardaddy/nice boyfriend?) finding a good doc in my area (I've had one recommended already) and do the initial consult to get a better idea of what all is involved / my options given the current state of my implants, the existing scar tissue and muscle impact of 10 yrs of 'unders' in addition to 10 yrs of lifting and competing since. And then timing... I tend to have my competitoin preps drive my schedule.

Generally I'm satisfied w/ what I have but I think the years of lifting have pushed them wider. The years of lifting have also changed my proportions, so my already wide back and big shoulders have only gotten bigger, so my body can support a larger implant. I think primarily I'd just be going to a DD instead of a D. But that said, this is all assumption on what a doc can do.


----------



## Built (Jan 11, 2011)

Having seen Sassy in person, I can say that on her, DD would not seem out of proportion.

Sassy, would you get unders again, or overs?


----------

